
This Electronic Temporary Tattoo Will Soon Be Tracking Your Health - swohns
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/02/skin-printed-electrodes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Top+Stories%29
======
RougeFemme
Privacy issues aside, this is a great improvement over existing technology.
This would really help with, for example, monitoring chronic conditions like
hypertension. Instead of having to manually record and report blood pressure
to their doctors, people could have it recorded and reported automatically.
Speaking from experience, most people are lousy with that.

------
zaaaaz
Tracking my health, and what else?

I would, however, like to build a skin-mounted radio. Would cut down on the
gear I have to carry on long bike treks.

